# Tussah Silk Vs Silk Amino Acids...



## IanT (Nov 1, 2009)

What is the difference ? Is one better than the other?

Today is a day of curiousity for me lol


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2009)

Ian, I have used powdered silk amino acids and also tussah silk fibre in my CP soap.  Both added silkiness and I love them.  The fibre is just soooooo cheap in comparison to the powdered and the lye water dissolves the fibres completely.  The powdered silk is already processed so is probably much better saved for leave on applications that it can mix into easily.  HTH!

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Nov 1, 2009)

so Lotions: use the amino acid.... CP soaps: the tussah silk fibers !?!?!


awesome ...thanks! just the answer I was lookin for! I appreciate it 


EDIT/CLARIFICATION:  http://www.lotioncrafter.com/silk-amino-acids.html

Does it make a difference if its liquid amino acids or powdered??... this one above is the one I was referring to


----------



## Deda (Nov 1, 2009)

I like the liquid silk amino acids better in lotion.  Easier to incorporate than the powder, IMO.


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree Deda - I haven't been able to get the liquid over here in Oz so went with the powdered.  The liquid would be a breeze to use imo!


----------

